# problem to change radio in 2004 Touareg with nav and premium sound system



## JAVW (May 23, 2004)

Hi guys, 

I have a 2004 with nav and premium sound system. When I bought the truck I had no CD for the nav maps. So I called the dealer and they sold me a new head unit with DVD, bluetooth, IGO8 nav system, IPhone plug, USB, etc... This new unit comes with a complete harness that connect into OEM plug but for standard radio. When I hook it up, I had power to the unit but as you probably know, I had no sound, amp doesn't work and steering control not working. Here is the connector I have in the Touareg: 









Here is a pic of actual new unit and it's connector: 

















and here is the connector I think I need: 










Is there any easy way to make everything work? Do a adaptor exist for this or can someone help me to rewire the hole system, I don't know what to do to make it work. 

Thanks


----------



## soeuroithurts (Sep 26, 2012)

You have to recode with vcds to let the car know that you have an upgraded headunit. Same thing i had with my mkv when i wanted to add the sat option. 

Heres more or less something close what i had to do. I cant find the page i used but this one is pretty close. 

http://www.myturbodiesel.com/1000q/a5/vw-jetta-radio-removal.htm


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

What is that head unit out of? I have not seen a factory unit that looks like that. Especially for a Touareg. Another thing is if it is out of a newer VW you may have the issue that you don't have the correct CAN BUS to even operate it. 04 were 1.5 and you need 2.0.


----------



## soeuroithurts (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeti35 said:


> What is that head unit out of? I have not seen a factory unit that looks like that. Especially for a Touareg. Another thing is if it is out of a newer VW you may have the issue that you don't have the correct CAN BUS to even operate it. 04 were 1.5 and you need 2.0.


That what i was thinking, if this was an oem headunit or not. He said he bought it from a dealer so i assumed it was oem.


----------



## jellowsubmarine (Aug 24, 2011)

This came up on my search to add a nav and/or blue tooth to my 04 Passat. Can I add this toureg unit? I not super knowlegable here with all the terms used and don't want to hyjack this thread, but if aanyone will p.m. me on this I'd greatly appreciate it.

back to your regularly schedualed program
:thumbup:


----------



## Mcc1234 (9 d ago)

Hello. How didd you solve it? Have the same issue. Thanks


----------

